# Pancetta WIP



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in the process of making a pancetta and wanted to share the link here for KKF'ers too. 

http://stellaculinary.com/forum/gen...ultry/pancetta-work-in-progress#comment-10913

It should be ready in 20 days. Anybody have a good use for it other than carbonara?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 7, 2015)

Shoot, we use pancetta in lots of things. I diced/ pan friend some last night and put it in an omelet (eggs were cooked in the 'juice' of course). I put some in with herbs, olive oil, etc. to make a paste to smear over a NY strip roast last saturday. Also good made into a paste with garlic and some herbs, then 'toasted' in pan to start a port shoulder braise. Can add it to more pasta dishes then just carbonara.


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 7, 2015)

Pasta is my go to, its good in an anchovy extra virgin olive oil kinda pasta dish, obviously good in omelets and quiche. added to sauces for various meats, its also good in tacos with chicken or beef as a flavor and texture contrast, ive also put it in french onion soup... with mixed results, some liked it and some not so much. Also really good in alfredo sauce or a rose type sauce, yesterday I put in my supper with russian vodka sauce, it was awesome


----------



## daveb (Apr 7, 2015)

For some reason I seem to frequently have leftover pork at the house. Belly, shoulder, butts, belly, may be smoked, SV or combinations thereof. I usually chunk it then bag it and freeze it. At some point I'll make posole (Son's recipe -sort of) and start at the freezer for whatever piggy parts are in there. The results have yet to disappoint.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks gorgeous Dennis. Clams and pancetta. Add chiles etc. made for each other, with some good bread to dunk. Start lots of sautes with pancetta


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 7, 2015)

Dave, God, Dave and Mike great ideas, I'm going to get a drink of water now because my salivary glands have dehydrated me. HA


----------



## strumke (Apr 7, 2015)

A bit of a throwback, but Penne a la vodka is awesome with pancetta and peas


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just made some myself. Yours looks great too. I made it to wrap around shrimp for an app. the shrimp is served on home made "doughnut ravioli"


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 8, 2015)

try vodka pasta sauce, or try tartufata sauce (truffle sauce)


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 9, 2015)

That's an oddly laborious process. I've made hundreds of pounds of pancetta. Always just rubbed the spice and pink salt/salt/sugar mixture onto the trimmed belly, overhauled every other day for a week. Patted dry, rolled, and hung till it got some nice mold on the folds, about 3-4 weeks. Been awhile since I've done some now that I think on it...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 13, 2015)

Josh, There are lots of ways to skin a cat, sometimes I like to take the long way home. ;-)

I pulled it today after 14 days in the curing closet. I cooled it today and it cold use some more refrigerator cure time but carbonara and panic pork chops are being made with it tonight.

I've got one saved for the ECG too.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow that looks good. Sometimes we will cube it, and brown it. Removed from the pan be add some butter and once the foaming has died down we add a bunch of greybeard sage, After about 3-4 minutes we add a handful of pine nuts and cook until browned. Served over pasta it's an easy hit.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 13, 2015)

Dennis, I'm torn between praising you for tackling a lot of home curing and documenting it well for those of us homecooks who would like to try making it sometime, and cursing you for only setting aside one for the ECG


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 13, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm in the process of making a pancetta and wanted to share the link here for KKF'ers too.
> 
> http://stellaculinary.com/forum/gen...ultry/pancetta-work-in-progress#comment-10913
> 
> It should be ready in 20 days. Anybody have a good use for it other than carbonara?



As always, that looks fantastic!


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks great Dennis. I really need to bang out a couple of these soon...


----------



## maiko (Apr 19, 2015)

i just used some pancetta for all'amatriciana sauce...couldn't find guanciale. came out fine.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 8, 2016)

Pancetta never goes out of style. Finished consuming the 2015 batch, ready for a new 2016 one. This was the largest 1/2 belly I could find. Almost 16LBS. I worked off Len Poli's recipe but added long pepper as I like the fragrance it give the finished product. 

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Pancetta.pdf

All prepped, curing for 4 days, then overhaul with spices again. I'm also doing a Cappicola but there isn't much to show of that yet. the beef bungs come tomorrow, so I'll take a few shots of that WIP when it comes time to stuff.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 8, 2016)

That looks tasty. In Len's recipe he mentions 5 in casings which he splits open along its length and then cover the roll with it. My question is if he's cutting the casing open and tying the Pancetta every inch or so what good does the casing do?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 8, 2016)

Bill, yea that. I'm not going to stuff them. Be like the one I brought up to the 2015 ECG. Will be cured for a week with salts/spices. Then hung dry for a week or so, then skin removed, cut and rolled, then cured for another two to three weeks around 70 degrees until some mold starts to form. Hope you finished the roll I brought up last year. Plan on bringing some more for you and Dave too. Speaking of ECG, I'm trying to convince Danny O. to come cross-country for the event. Last year was so fun, but Bill you did too much (very generous). Quick reminder of the well aged Ribeye.

View attachment 30375

View attachment 30376


----------

